# Bacopa monnieri.. edit: not so sure its good because...



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

!!!!
May cause irregular heart beat!!!!!









some studies suggest that bacopa could act as a cox-2 inhibitor and it has been suggested that cox-20 inhibitors mess with fatty acid metabolism. if bacopa does this then it is NOT good for anyone. have to look up further.
..!!

I found this herb (Bacopa monnieri) to be great for my anxiety, dp, dizziness, concentration problems and feeling weak. It's has a really good effect on me (overdosing but still..). I bought it in caplet form (no additives), Himalaya USA brand.

A couple if studies seem to state it's anxiolytic effects to be quite potent. Has anyone tried this herb?
Look up if you haven't.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

mezz said:


> I found this herb (Bacopa monnieri) to be great for my anxiety, dp, dizziness, concentration problems and feeling weak. It's has a really good effect on me (overdosing but still..). I bought it in caplet form (no additives), Himalaya USA brand.
> 
> A couple if studies seem to state it's anxiolytic effects to be quite potent. Has anyone tried this herb?
> Look up if you haven't.


I was actually thinking about ordering some of this. And i really like the himalaya brand. How exactly does it help your dp? How long have you been taking it? Is the effect immediate or after longer term use? Would you recommend it?


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

It helps me focus and calms me, relieves my dp that way. I take it only when im feeling worse.. i havent taken it every day.
The brand was the only one that had something i was looking for and had no aditives, so it seemed like a quality brand... thats why i decided to look up for what they have for anxiety









If you try, i hope it helle you.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

It helps me focus and calms me, relieves my dp that way. I take it only when im feeling worse.. i havent taken it every day.
The brand was the only one that had something i was looking for and had no aditives, so it seemed like a quality brand... thats why i decided to look up for what they have for anxiety









If you try, i hope it helps you.


----------

